# how do I raise my stand higher?



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I'm trying to raise one of those store bought black stand for a 75 gallon tank and i wanna raise it by 4" but im wondering what's the best and simplest way I can go about doing this. I'll have a sofa in front of it so all that's shown is a fish tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use 2x4 to build a frame. The measurement of 2x4 is 3.5"x1.5" and a 1/2" pile wood over the top to get that 4" Height.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

or buy some 1" plywood sheets that match the footprint of your stand, and stack 4 of them


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Just cut 4 blocks to put under the legs of the stand if it is a metal one .. Make them about 6" square x 4" deep to get the 4 " rise .. if it is a wood stand , all you need to do is build a perimeter stand of 2 x 4 on edge as Charles suggested.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

How about just a couple of sheets of foam under the tank? Might not look the greatest but is the easiest. I've used the pink high density foam under my tanks and the foam barely compresses after many years of use.


----------

